# 36620



## nyyankees (Nov 13, 2009)

I have a BC/BS pateint where they denied 36620 + 36556. They state the dx codes are not covered. dx codes are 278.01 and 518.89. Now would I need more specific dx codes for CVP and A-line? Thanks..

This is a S Dakota patient...


----------



## jdrueppel (Nov 14, 2009)

Were these lines placed during anesthesia for intra-operative monitoring?  If so, I would use the surgical diagnosis.  

Julie, CPC


----------



## nyyankees (Nov 25, 2009)

the surgical dx was ovarian cancer. Would that get 36620 + 36556 paid as they were done intra-opertaively? Thanks..


----------



## jdrueppel (Nov 25, 2009)

I have always used to surgical diagnosis for intra-operative monitoring lines and have never had a payment issue with any payer.

Julie, CPC


----------



## nyyankees (Nov 30, 2009)

ok..thank you.


----------

